# 97.9 The Beat Custom Carshow



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

Artist Line up: Gucci Mane,Ice Cube,Waka Flocka Flame,Plies,Bun B,Dorrough,Trina,Slim Thug,and more


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

August 22,2010 Dallas Convention Center 12-6pm for more info: log on to " thebeatdfw.com " 97.9 The Beat


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

for vendor info call: Muhammad 972-331-5500 * for second stage info contact: Synbad 972-331-5570


----------



## Estrella Bike Club (Jun 14, 2008)

hell yeah Estrella Bike Club will there can't wait


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOW LIFE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

if my homeboy pre registered and cant make it, how can i take his spot? will that be a problem?


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

for all carshow registration info please contact Tim Walls


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Jul 16 2010, 01:03 PM~18062038
> *if my homeboy pre registered and cant make it, how can i take his spot? will that be a problem?
> *



PM "peoples choice" he should be able to answer your question bro...  







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

we still have vendor booths available but they are going fast.if you would like a vendor booth contact Muhammad with 97.9 The Beat his number is 972-331-5500 or e-mail him at [email protected].


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

last year the 97.9 Beat Custom Car Show sold out by 2pm the day of the show 16,000 people.BUY YOUR TICKETS NOW!!!! log onto " thebeatdfw.com " or all Levines Department Stores in the D/FW metroplex.tickets can also be purchased at the 97.9 The Beat Radio station.


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 19 2010, 01:01 PM~18082850
> *PM "peoples choice" he should be able to answer your question bro...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


thanx bro. good show yall had, my fam and I had a good time


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

ok carshow family out of 60 booths we only have 7 left.if you would like to get a booth at the 97.9 the beat custom carshow and be infront of 20,000 to 25,000 people.contact Muhammad-972-331-5500 or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Jul 20 2010, 09:00 PM~18097444
> *thanx bro. good show yall had, my fam and I had a good time
> *



:thumbsup: Thanks bro...


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

<span style=\'color:green\'>Illegal Toys will be there</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

can we still enter 4 the show


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

T


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

for 97.9 the beat carshow registration info: www.LMPevents.net


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Boulevard Aces are gonna shine at 97.9........

TTMFT







Member..T L A Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

shit, i missed da pre reg deadline, i hope i can still get in. I contacted 3 ppl from da show and no response yet...


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

whos all tha rappers gonna be there


----------



## lil robert (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548921


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Jul 27 2010, 06:23 PM~18157552
> *shit, i missed da pre reg deadline, i hope i can still get in. I contacted 3 ppl from da show and no response yet...
> *




Same here homie trying to my car in to hno:


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

:0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY WILL BE THERE WITH RIDAZ!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 30 2010, 11:21 AM~18185756
> *Same here homie trying to my car in to  hno:
> *


YOU GOOD NOW DOGGY


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 97.9 The Beat (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 97.9 The Beat_@Aug 10 2010, 03:44 PM~18277216
> *
> *


WHAT ARE THE RULES AND CLASSES FOR THE HOP.....


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

ttt MIRACLES gonna be there


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Aug 10 2010, 05:47 PM~18278345
> *wut are move-in time?....
> *


they posted that on the other thread homie....


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=540825&st=160


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 10 2010, 05:54 PM~18278434
> *they posted that on the other thread homie....
> *


l :biggrin:  i just got done looking at it


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Those of us that are showing a car or cars, will we have a special parking spot for Sunday ? I don't think we should have to pay parking, right ?

And, it should be close to the door.

We're gonna be there all day.....

Anybody know ????

Thanks


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

info on hotels rooms?? :dunno:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Will their be a street class,will all double pump cars be thrown in the same class and all singles be thrown all together aswell or will their be a radical class in both.their r people that want to come from out of town that need to know the info sir.Thank u


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. & B.C. 

N DA BUILDING </span></span> 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/show%20037lo%20copy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:BROWN\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS N DA BUILDING


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 12:58 PM~18323153
> *Will their be a street class,will all double pump cars be thrown in the same class and all singles be thrown all together aswell or will their be a radical class in both.their r people that want to come from out of town that need to know the info sir.Thank u
> *


X 2 Any info ?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

QUESTION: I got a car who is NOT showing but he still has his paper work and bands, CAN I SWITCH ANOTHER RIDE FOR HIS PLACE?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Aug 13 2010, 07:55 PM~18304542
> *
> 
> Those of us that are showing a car or cars, will we have a special parking spot for Sunday ?  I don't think we should have to pay parking, right ?
> ...


There is no special parking for the show and yes you will have to pay for parking, that has nothing to do with the carshow, you have ti get in touch with the convention center about that.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18325125
> *QUESTION: I got a car who is NOT showing but he still has his paper work and bands, CAN I SWITCH ANOTHER RIDE FOR HIS PLACE?
> *


Get in touch with Jon Chuck if it's not to late


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Aug 14 2010, 10:51 PM~18310947
> *info on hotels rooms?? :dunno:
> *


Working on that for you :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2010, 02:58 PM~18323153
> *Will their be a street class,will all double pump cars be thrown in the same class and all singles be thrown all together aswell or will their be a radical class in both.their r people that want to come from out of town that need to know the info sir.Thank u
> *


We will let you know but 3 makes a CLASS and NO STANDING. More info later


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 16 2010, 05:36 PM~18325375
> *
> *


....BANDS?????........WILL THEY REPLACE *EXTRA* BANDS THAT WERE PURCHASED AT THE SNOW SHOW???

I ASKED BUT WAS IGNORED EARLIER.... :uh: :uh:...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 16 2010, 07:54 PM~18326799
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


RUDE...... :uh: 




*BONQUEEQUEE* TONE...SP CHECK ON BONQUEEUQUEE...LMAO




lol.....


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 16 2010, 08:38 PM~18327381
> *RUDE...... :uh:
> *BONQUEEQUEE* TONE...SP CHECK ON BONQUEEUQUEE...LMAO
> lol.....
> *



Silent treatment!!lol


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

are yall gonna update da set up schedule, i pre reg last week and havent received any update or info, thnx.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What's your registered name...I emailed out all the new confirmations...PM me...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 16 2010, 08:27 PM~18326464
> *....BANDS?????........WILL THEY REPLACE EXTRA BANDS THAT WERE PURCHASED AT THE SNOW SHOW???
> 
> I ASKED BUT WAS IGNORED EARLIER.... :uh:  :uh:...
> *


AND THE WINNER IS ERNEST FROM DALLAS............


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 17 2010, 08:11 AM~18331025
> *AND THE WINNER IS ERNEST FROM DALLAS............
> *



.....TEXAS........... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Low4Life will be in da house...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Aug 16 2010, 09:38 PM~18327381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 17 2010, 07:11 AM~18331025
> *AND THE WINNER IS ERNEST FROM DALLAS............
> *


hola timothy


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2010, 12:35 PM~18332517
> *hola  timothy
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

[/quote]

Yeah !


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 17 2010, 09:10 AM~18331397
> *bhahaha!!! u mean bon qui qui!?!?! I WILL CUT YOU! *RUDE*</span>
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>
YEAHHH LMAO.....


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THE RED WRISTBANDS ARE NO GOOD AND YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THEM TO COME INTO THE SHOW SUNDAY, SO IF YOU NEED EXTRA BANDS THE RADIO STATION WILL BE SELLING THEM SATURDAY DOING MOVE IN. THE PEOPLE PUTTING CARS IN THE SHOW WILL GET THE NEW WRISTBANDS WHEN THEY MOVE IN ON SATURDAY.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 18 2010, 07:31 AM~18341255
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THE RED WRISTBANDS ARE NO GOOD AND YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THEM TO COME INTO THE SHOW SUNDAY, SO IF YOU NEED EXTRA BANDS THE RADIO STATION WILL BE SELLING THEM SATURDAY DOING MOVE IN.  THE PEOPLE PUTTING CARS IN THE SHOW WILL GET THE NEW WRISTBANDS WHEN THEY MOVE IN ON SATURDAY.
> *



TIMMAY......THE QUESTION IS *EXTRA BANDS* THAT WERE BOUGHT WE JUST LOOSE OUT ON THAT MONEY? I BOUGHT 4 EXTRA NOTHING HAVING TO DO WITH MY REGISTRATION BANDS....

WHAT ABOUT THOSE??


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 18 2010, 06:31 AM~18341255
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THE RED WRISTBANDS ARE NO GOOD AND YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO USE THEM TO COME INTO THE SHOW SUNDAY, SO IF YOU NEED EXTRA BANDS THE RADIO STATION WILL BE SELLING THEM SATURDAY DOING MOVE IN.  THE PEOPLE PUTTING CARS IN THE SHOW WILL GET THE NEW WRISTBANDS WHEN THEY MOVE IN ON SATURDAY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 18 2010, 08:38 AM~18341275
> *TIMMAY......THE QUESTION IS  EXTRA BANDS THAT WERE BOUGHT  WE JUST LOOSE OUT ON THAT MONEY? I BOUGHT 4 EXTRA NOTHING HAVING TO DO WITH MY REGISTRATION BANDS....
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THOSE??
> *


You should have turn them in to get your money back, but now they are no good and can't be used at all.


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

thats bullshit, i was told extra bands would be replaced.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Aug 18 2010, 08:59 AM~18341676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Aug 18 2010, 10:13 AM~18341775
> *thats bullshit, i was told extra bands would be replaced.
> *


The only wristbands that are being replaced are the carshow participants, if you wanna get extra wristbands the radio station will be selling them saturday during move in NOT SWITCHING THEM.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 18 2010, 09:23 AM~18341845
> *The only wristbands that are being replaced are the carshow participants, if you wanna get extra wristbands the radio station will be selling them saturday during move in NOT SWITCHING THEM.
> *


TIM I KNOW ITS NOT YOU BUT YOU CAN UNDERSTAND WHY IM UPSET, THEY SAY ONE THING DO ANOTHER AND BECAUSE WE ARE FOLLOWING THIS TOUR FOR ONE REASON OR ANOTHER WE HAVE TO DEAL WITH THEIR CORPORATE MONEY HUNGRY BS.

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THEM REPRESENTING AT THE ULA WITH FAKE REASURRENCES AND THEN THEY CANT EVEN REPLY TO A PM.

OK SO ILL BUY THE OTHER BANDS I NEED FOR MY FAMILY TO GET IN BUT THE POINT IS I JUST HANDED THEM MONEY AT THE LAST SHOW FOR NOTHING.


RIGHT IS RIGHT AND WRONG IS WRONG..
SIMPLE...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 18 2010, 08:23 AM~18341845
> *The only wristbands that are being replaced are the carshow participants, if you wanna get extra wristbands the radio station will be selling them saturday during move in NOT SWITCHING THEM.
> *


SO NOW THEY TAKE OUR MONEY...AND ALL YOU CAN SAY NOT SWITCHING THEM....MAYBE NEXT TIME THE BEAT TRYS AND THROW A SHOW THE PEOPLE WILL BOYCOTT...ITS HAPPEND BEFORE....


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 18 2010, 08:29 AM~18341885
> *TIM I KNOW ITS NOT YOU BUT YOU CAN UNDERSTAND WHY IM UPSET, THEY SAY ONE THING DO ANOTHER AND BECAUSE WE ARE FOLLOWING THIS TOUR FOR ONE REASON OR ANOTHER WE HAVE TO DEAL WITH THEIR CORPORATE MONEY HUNGRY BS.
> 
> WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THEM REPRESENTING AT THE ULA WITH FAKE REASURRENCES AND THEN THEY CANT EVEN REPLY TO A PM.
> ...




I AGREE ......


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2010, 04:25 PM~18344864
> *I AGREE ......
> *


YOU DON'T EVEN SHOW UP FOR SHOWS


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 18 2010, 02:33 PM~18344927
> *YOU DON'T EVEN SHOW UP FOR SHOWS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


THATS BESIDES THE POINT ....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2010, 04:40 PM~18344995
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> THATS BESIDES THE POINT ....
> *


HOWS THAT? YOU GOT TO BE THERE TO KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON.....RIGHT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 18 2010, 02:56 PM~18345133
> *HOWS THAT?  YOU GOT TO BE THERE TO KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON.....RIGHT
> *



SHO U RITE HOMIE ... I GUESS I'LL SEE U SATURDAY & SUNDAY THEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2010, 04:59 PM~18345153
> *SHO U RITE HOMIE ... I GUESS I'LL SEE U SATURDAY & SUNDAY THEN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SURE.....


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 18 2010, 03:03 PM~18345187
> *SURE.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I GOT 5 ON IT !!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 18 2010, 05:06 PM~18345221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I GOT 5 ON IT !!
> *


YOU WIN CAUSE I GOT NOTHING ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

whats da price for extra wrist bands on sat?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

We had several members buy extra wristbands and since it was cancelled due to the snow, they did not come back on Sunday, are the wristbands no good anymore? Please advise....


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 97.9 The Beat_@Aug 10 2010, 03:44 PM~18277216
> *
> *




I bought four extra bands thats 100 fukin dollars , and yall cant honor them??



Well see how good of a show yall have next year, If lowrider was boycotted what makes you think the lowriders wont do the same to your show.

dont we make the show for you guys? all the cars and the bikes? what show would you advertise with out all the entrants that yall want to over look.



We all bought extra bands and Im sure you see the replies this only makes your radio station and your people look bad. 


Can we get a response?


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Aug 18 2010, 07:42 PM~18347799
> *I bought four extra bands thats 100 fukin dollars , and yall cant honor them??
> Well see how good of a show yall have next year, If lowrider was boycotted what makes you think the lowriders wont do the same to your show.
> 
> ...


x100 like i said before lowrider was boycotted......and as you can see know one has repiled......


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18347832
> *x100 like i said before lowrider was boycotted......and as you can see know one has repiled......
> *


 I see that ,my wife sent a pm asking about it and they didnt respond to that either, he msut not know what we can do if we get togehter.



*BOYCOTT BOYCOTT BOYCOTT*


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Aug 18 2010, 07:49 PM~18347866
> *I see that ,my wife sent a pm asking about it and they didnt respond to that either, he msut not know what we can do if we get togehter.
> BOYCOTT BOYCOTT BOYCOTT
> *


THEY JUST HAVE NO IDEA...... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18347885
> *THEY JUST HAVE NO IDEA...... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 WE NEED TO ALL GET TOGETHER. SO THEY KNOW WHO WE ARE AND WHAT WE CAN DO.


CALLLING OUT ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS DONT STAY QUIET NOW...


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Aug 18 2010, 07:57 PM~18347953
> *WE NEED TO ALL GET TOGETHER. SO THEY KNOW WHO WE ARE AND WHAT WE CAN DO.
> CALLLING OUT ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS  DONT STAY QUIET NOW...
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


X2 SHIT ILL BE FIRST IN LINE CAUSE I KNOW I JUST DIDNT SPEND 75 BUCKS FOR NOTHING.....


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18347995
> *X2 SHIT ILL BE FIRST IN LINE CAUSE I KNOW I JUST DIDNT SPEND 75 BUCKS FOR NOTHING.....
> *


 thats the point and it aint even the money its the fact that they took it said they would honor it and didnt.


Ill be in line right behind you.


wheres 97.9 at?


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

AT VALLEY VIEW MALL....MONFORT AND 635


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

all yall go ahead and botcott so i can catch up to you in points lol :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

we need to stick together and let our presence be know, there screwing the competitors cuz if i remember correctly they were sold on saturday


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

One of our club members spent $45 to support this show and unfortunately this time around he will not be able to make it . Don't get me wrong he's not cryin over $10 like y'all at the radio station but the point is if that's what he paid that's what he should be getting back if he decides he cannot go!









Don't Think I Have Forgotten that y'all did not do anything to help with the issue of my car


Your choice in concession vendors has lead to me to trade in my past car,,,, , I paid $30 for entree fee and now your telling me because I cannot bring a car that I am only getting 1 wristband . So what your saying is my cost to get in is 

You guessed it $30


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 97.9 The Beat_@Jul 20 2010, 10:13 AM~18091657
> *last year the 97.9 Beat Custom Car Show  sold out by 2pm the day of the show 16,000 people.BUY YOUR TICKETS NOW!!!!  log onto " thebeatdfw.com " or all Levines Department Stores in the D/FW metroplex.tickets can also be purchased at the 97.9 The Beat Radio station.
> *





> _Originally posted by 97.9 The Beat+Jul 26 2010, 10:49 AM~18142424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ONLY WORRIED ABOUT BUMPIN THE TOPIC AND SELLING TICKETS AND BOOTHS 

WOULD BE NICE TO HEAR 97.9 ADDRESS THESE ISSUES.....


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18347885
> *THEY JUST HAVE NO IDEA...... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

so... about the bands not being honored from the previous show... can we buy extra bands at set up?? and if so, how much? i need to know asap!!


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, *RIDINDRTY64 * :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Aug 18 2010, 09:49 PM~18347866
> *I see that ,my wife sent a pm asking about it and they didnt respond to that either, he msut not know what we can do if we get togehter.
> BOYCOTT BOYCOTT BOYCOTT
> *


MY CLUB DECIDED NOT TO GO TO THE SHOW CUZ THE REGISTRATION FEE WAS MORE THAN THE LRM VEGAS SUPERSHOW... :wow: THAT SHOWS WHERE WE STAND... I COULD GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE CONCERT, JUST LIKE 97.9 GIVE A FUCK ABOUT LOWRIDING...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I SAY WE GO WATCH THE COWBOYS GAME AND SWIG ALL NITE THE DAY B4 .........


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, SHOELACES, 97.9 The Beat



:0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 16 2010, 05:36 PM~18325375
> *We will let you know but 3 makes a CLASS and NO STANDING.  More info later
> *


*WHEN WAS THE DEADLINE TO EXCHANGE HAD CHAPTERS FROM OUT OF TOWN BUY SEVERAL BANDS. DIDNT SEE THE DEADLINE OR HEAR ANNOUNCEMENT AND WHY WAIT A COUPLE OF DAYS PRIOR TO LET US KNOW?*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Aug 19 2010, 07:44 AM~18351250
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, RIDINDRTY64  :wave:
> *


:wave: ~m


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 19 2010, 10:35 AM~18351664
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, SHOELACES, 97.9 The Beat
> :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*ALSO I STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL TICKET IS THAT STILL GOOD OR DO I HAVE TO GO TO WILLIAMS CHICKEN TO GET A 2PC AND BUY ANOTHER TICKET?*


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE JUS GOT FUK'ED...... :wow: :boink:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 19 2010, 09:45 AM~18351728
> *ALSO I STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL TICKET IS THAT STILL GOOD OR DO I HAVE TO GO TO WILLIAMS CHICKEN TO GET A 2PC AND BUY ANOTHER TICKET?</span>
> *





<span style=\'colorurple\'>go get yo two piece....and yo tickets...lmao



j/k



idk..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2010, 10:38 AM~18351688
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64+Aug 19 2010, 10:38 AM~18351687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 19 2010, 09:37 AM~18351683
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>EXACTLY MY POINT, I WAS NEVER TOLD OR HEARD ANYTHING OTHER THAN
> 
> 
> AT THE ULA MEETING WHEN ASKED 97.9 SAID THEY WE COULD EXCHANGE BANDS ON SAT OF SET-UP. *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 19 2010, 10:35 AM~18352101
> *:wave:
> *



MY GUTTA.... :cheesy: 

LMAO
:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 19 2010, 11:38 AM~18352118
> *MY GUTTA.... :cheesy:
> 
> LMAO
> ...



THATS WHY YOU LOVE ME!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 19 2010, 10:40 AM~18352137
> *THATS WHY YOU LOVE ME!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 19 2010, 09:37 AM~18352112
> *EXACTLY MY POINT, I WAS NEVER TOLD OR HEARD ANYTHING OTHER THAN
> AT THE ULA MEETING WHEN ASKED 97.9 SAID THEY WE COULD EXCHANGE BANDS ON SAT OF SET-UP.
> *


I HOPE THERE'S NOT ANY BULLSHIT! LETS JUST GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD TIM! :angry:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA+Aug 19 2010, 05:45 AM~18350645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ALL THIS AND MORE..AND STILL NO REPLY..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 19 2010, 05:59 AM~18350802
> *One of our club members spent $45 to support this show and unfortunately this time around he will not be able to make it . Don't get me wrong he's not cryin over $10 like y'all at the radio station but the point is if that's what he paid that's what he should be getting back if he decides he cannot go!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Aug 19 2010, 10:43 AM~18352159
> *I HOPE THERE'S NOT ANY BULLSHIT!  LETS JUST GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD TIM!  :angry:
> *



NO ME GRITES...  

AND IM MOT TIMMAY.

LOL...

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, People's Choice, D~LowLady~E, hittin back bumper, ms_tx_legend214, lilmomma

this must be serious business :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: D~LowLady~E, SA ROLLERZ, *People's Choice*, hittin back bumper, ms_tx_legend214, lilmomma

:sprint:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 19 2010, 09:47 AM~18352203
> *NO ME GRITES...
> 
> AND IM MOT TIMMAY.
> ...


 :happysad: SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Aug 19 2010, 10:50 AM~18352233
> *:happysad: SORRY :biggrin:
> *


SOOKAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2010, 08:21 AM~18351542
> *MY CLUB DECIDED NOT TO GO TO THE SHOW CUZ THE REGISTRATION FEE WAS MORE THAN THE LRM VEGAS SUPERSHOW...  :wow: THAT SHOWS WHERE WE STAND... I COULD GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THE CONCERT, JUST LIKE 97.9 GIVE A FUCK ABOUT LOWRIDING...
> *


GOT YOUR MESSAGE YEA U CAN RENT THE BULLDOZER WHAT TIME YOU COMING TO SCOOP IT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Have A Ticket From The Last Show.... :angry:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Listen !

Dont forget the serial number in the wristband by their words that determines who sold it to you and that is suppose to identify who will be giving you the exchange and know one else.

Have y'all ever heard of such a thing ? Did someone get free wristbands to sell on the Side and now you running


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Aug 19 2010, 10:55 AM~18352277
> *Listen !
> 
> Dont forget the serial number in the wristband by their words that determines who sold it to you and that is suppose to identify who will be giving you the exchange and know one else.
> ...


NEVER HEARD OF THAT....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:wow: :drama:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 19 2010, 11:50 AM~18352226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

ok isela! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 19 2010, 11:57 AM~18352294
> *NEVER HEARD OF THAT....
> *



:yes: at last ULA meeting...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

That's what was said at the ULA meeting but because there's atleast three people giving info we are all on separate pages 

Eat plenty and get your drink on save your money :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 19 2010, 11:01 AM~18352337
> *:yes: at last ULA meeting...  </span>
> *



 


<span style=\'colorurple\'>MISSED IT...


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 19 2010, 12:02 PM~18352350
> *
> MISSED IT...
> *



:happysad: yea i saved you a seat too


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 19 2010, 11:06 AM~18352396
> *:happysad: yea i saved you a seat too
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

OK LET ME GET TO THE POINT. I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE WRISTBANDS SITUATION SOLVED, SO PLEASE BE PATIENCE WITH ME ON THIS. THE RADIO STATION HAS DONE THERE JOB ON REFUNDING THE TICKETS FOR THE SHOW, BUT I AM WORKING WITH THEM TO GET THIS MATTER SOLVED QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE. I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS FOR YOU AS SOON AS I GET THEM SO PLEASE BE PATIENCE WITH ME AND THE RADIO STATION AND LETS HAVE A GOOD SHOW. THANKS


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2010, 11:07 AM~18352406
> *OK LET ME GET TO THE POINT.  I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE WRISTBANDS SITUATION SOLVED, SO PLEASE BE PATIENCE WITH ME ON THIS.  THE RADIO STATION HAS DONE THERE JOB ON REFUNDING THE TICKETS FOR THE SHOW, BUT I AM WORKING WITH THEM TO GET THIS MATTER SOLVED QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE.  I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS FOR YOU AS SOON AS I GET THEM SO PLEASE BE PATIENCE WITH ME AND THE RADIO STATION AND LETS HAVE A GOOD SHOW.  THANKS
> *


*WILL LET ME KNOW WHILE I WORK ON THIS 2PC* :biggrin:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Aug 19 2010, 12:07 PM~18352406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET IT IS STILL GOOD :yes:


----------



## millionz (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 19 2010, 12:09 PM~18352428
> *WILL LET ME KNOW WHILE I WORK ON THIS 2PC  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :no: :drama:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2010, 10:11 AM~18352452
> *IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET IT IS STILL GOOD  :yes:
> *


THE OLD ONES RIGHT?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Aug 19 2010, 11:07 AM~18352406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'> CANT EVN SHARE...LOL :nosad: J/K


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2010, 11:11 AM~18352452
> *IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET IT IS STILL GOOD  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 19 2010, 12:13 PM~18352467
> *THE OLD ONES RIGHT?
> *


IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET FROM LEVINES OR THE RADIO STATION THEN YES IT IS GOOD :yes:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 19 2010, 11:13 AM~18352470
> *THANKS TIMMAY..IM SURE EVERYONE APPRECIATES YOUR HARD WORK.. :biggrin:
> CANT EVN SHARE...LOL :nosad:  J/K
> *


 :0 *2PC DARK AND A BUSCUIT FOR .99 CANT GO WRONG *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 AM~18352498
> *IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET FROM LEVINES OR THE RADIO STATION THEN YES IT IS GOOD :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2010, 11:11 AM~18352452
> *IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET IT IS STILL GOOD  :yes:
> *


wat bout wristbands?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

ta gueno :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 AM~18352498
> *IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET FROM LEVINES OR THE RADIO STATION THEN YES IT IS GOOD :yes:
> *



BUT WE GET NEW ONES AT MOVE IN TIME RIGHT ?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 19 2010, 11:16 AM~18352505
> *:0  2PC DARK AND A BUSCUIT FOR .99 CANT GO WRONG </span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>... IM ON THE WAY RIGHT NOW..LOL....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 AM~18352505
> *:0  2PC DARK AND A BUSCUIT FOR .99 CANT GO WRONG
> *


and a diet coke just for you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2010, 12:07 PM~18352406
> *OK LET ME GET TO THE POINT.  I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE WRISTBANDS SITUATION SOLVED, SO PLEASE BE PATIENCE WITH ME ON THIS.  THE RADIO STATION HAS DONE THERE JOB ON REFUNDING THE TICKETS FOR THE SHOW, BUT I AM WORKING WITH THEM TO GET THIS MATTER SOLVED QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE.  I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS FOR YOU AS SOON AS I GET THEM SO PLEASE BE PATIENCE WITH ME AND THE RADIO STATION AND LETS HAVE A GOOD SHOW.  THANKS
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 19 2010, 11:19 AM~18352534
> *and a diet coke just for you :0  :biggrin:
> *


*NO STRAWBERRY IT GOES HARD WITH THE POLLO*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 19 2010, 11:22 AM~18352561
> *NO STRAWBERRY IT GOES HARD WITH THE POLLO</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>MAN..... YOU TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OTTA MY MOUTH.....LOL


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 AM~18352561
> *NO STRAWBERRY IT GOES HARD WITH THE POLLO
> *


STRABERRY DRANK AND THAT RUDY'S POLLO...DAMN ITTTTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Aug 19 2010, 12:07 PM~18352406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 AM~18352561
> *NO STRAWBERRY IT GOES HARD WITH THE POLLO
> *


I TOUGHT THE CLOSE THAT SPOT FOR NOT HAVING PAID THE LIGHT BILL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 19 2010, 12:13 PM~18352470
> *THANKS TIMMAY..IM SURE EVERYONE APPRECIATES YOUR HARD WORK..
> *


X2 TIM GOOD PEOPLE!!


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

good looking out Tim


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Aug 19 2010, 10:17 AM~18352518
> *wat bout wristbands?
> *


x100


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

At this point, the radio station has worked hard to remedy all bands they sold. We had offered to refund the bands that we sold, but there were hundreds of bands given out back in March with registrations and no way to know who purchased bands and who is just holding the bands from their registration. 

Everyone will receive the same number of bands with their registration as they signed up for back in March. That is the best we can do. We will evaluate this on a case by case basis, and realize not everyone will be satisfied with our answer. Again, we are really sorry for the inconveniences


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 08:09 PM~18357153
> *At this point, the radio station has worked hard to remedy all bands they sold.  We had offered to refund the bands that we sold, but there were hundreds of bands given out back in March with registrations and no way to know who purchased bands and who is just holding the bands from their registration.
> 
> Everyone will receive the same number of bands with their registration as they signed up for back in March.  That is the best we can do.  We will evaluate this on a case by case basis, and realize not everyone will be satisfied with our answer.  Again, we are really sorry for the inconveniences
> *


ONE OTHER QUESTION IF THERE IS NO DANCE CLASS IS THERE GONNA BE A STREET CLASS


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 19 2010, 10:20 PM~18357284
> *ONE OTHER QUESTION IF THERE IS NO DANCE CLASS IS THERE GONNA BE A STREET CLASS
> *


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

where is the hop takeing place at ??what time and addr??


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 08:09 PM~18357153
> *At this point, the radio station has worked hard to remedy all bands they sold.  We had offered to refund the bands that we sold, but there were hundreds of bands given out back in March with registrations and no way to know who purchased bands and who is just holding the bands from their registration.
> 
> Everyone will receive the same number of bands with their registration as they signed up for back in March.  That is the best we can do.  We will evaluate this on a case by case basis, and realize not everyone will be satisfied with our answer.  Again, we are really sorry for the inconveniences
> *



Sir, I have a question, If one participant is not showing their ride this Sunday because they sold their ride, can we use their name and original paper work (which we still have) for another vehicle in replace?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Aug 19 2010, 10:54 PM~18357589
> *where is the hop takeing place at ??what time and addr??
> *


TORRES EMPIRE SHOP IN ARLINGTON... DONT KNOW THE ADDRESS HOMIE... BUT YOU CAN GOOGLE IT! :biggrin: STARTS AT 9PM I BELIEVE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, 92CADDY

are you gonna start trouble again :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

In our thread, I had been asking for substitutions with the deadline being August 15th. The information is already off to the processor and therefore we cannot offer more substitutions at this time.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 19 2010, 08:20 PM~18357284
> *ONE OTHER QUESTION IF THERE IS NO DANCE CLASS IS THERE GONNA BE A STREET CLASS
> *


I would like to see that class happen,i second that motion. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. & B.C. 



LOOKING FOWARD TO DA SHOW


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

EDDIE'S BACK BAR WELCOMING ALL LOWRIDER CAR CLUBS 


TO WATCH THE COWBOYS GAME AND SHOOT POOL FOR FREE 


TOMORROW NITE .......


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 19 2010, 10:05 PM~18358415
> *In our thread, I had been asking for substitutions with the deadline being August 15th.  The information is already off to the processor and therefore we cannot offer more substitutions at this time.
> *


You have 3-4 threads floating around with information
Where does it say that about the switch out deadline you are gonna have to show us . If it's not this it's that with y'all. WHY does it take four people giving out info fir one show


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ghetto Dreams already switched a bunch of entries prior to the deadline. The information is listed at the LMPevents.net website, it was listed in the confirmation email send out 2 weeks ago, and it was posted on here. Also, Dani called at least one member of each club and she told them if they needed to switch, they needed to get with me asap. 

I will see what our options are and get back to you today....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This was the official email confirmation sent out on 8/6/2010:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*6th Annual “97.9 The Beat” Car Show & Concert (8.22.10) 

At the Dallas Convention Center (Halls C, D, E, F – 650 S. Griffin St . Dallas , TX 75202 ) 



Dear show participant, 



I would like to personally thank you for entering this year’s 6th Annual 97.9 “The Beat” Car Show and Concert. We hope this year will be even better than last year’s event. The building is already sold-out of car spaces just from the pre-registered entries! This year’s headline performers are Ice Cube, Gucci Mane, Plies, Slim Thug, Bun B, Trina, and many more! 




Staging (the line) will be formed in the REUNION ARENA PARKING LOT. You must check-in before entering the facility. 



Setup for pre-registered entrants is Saturday, August 21st 

Your assigned move-in time is: ______

You may arrive 30 minutes prior to your move-in time, BUT NO EARLIER! If you miss your move-in time, you may come during non-guaranteed pre-registration between the hours of 3pm and 4pm , but your spot is not guaranteed. 

There will be no substitutions for pre-registered entrants…if your entry is not there, you will be given 1 pass (no refunds) 

ALL ENTRIES WILL BE JUDGED SATURDAY NIGHT 



Electricity will cost approximately $100. 



Please remember to have less than a ¼ tank of gas, to disconnect your batteries, and tape your gas cap at the show. These are fire marshal regulations and failure to comply may result in a ticket! Your entry will be judged Saturday night. Please prepare accordingly. 



When entering the show on Sunday, car owners’ with wristbands will enter through the front doors (section “C”). 

If you enter here you will not wait in the lines with the general public. 



Also, this is a full points event on the WEGO WORLD TOUR. The WWT is a series of car show events across Texas and the southern states. There will be cash prizes and trophies for various categories and classifications. For more info regarding the WWT, please visit WEGOWEB.org. 



We hope to see you out there. If you need anything at all, let us know (call at 830.714.7196). This is going to be an amazing show with an outstanding concert. Also, you can visit www.LMPevents.net for more information about the show. This site will be updated with all the latest news. FYI- If you mailed in your registrations form as a part of a group, every person in the group may not receive this confirmation, so please share this information with the rest of your organization. Thank You. 




Sincerely, 





LMPevents.net*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=540825&st=200



> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 16 2010, 09:50 PM~18327534
> *I need any substitutions by tonight...I posted a while back to get me any substitutions...
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, if you want to substitute a pre-registered entry, that individual member (not the entire club), may arrive at 2:30pm and we will switch them out then. They probably will be not with their club, but at least we can still get them switched out and in the show.

We do not substiture during regular hours to keep the process moving as quickly as possible for everyone.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 4 2010, 07:50 AM~18225174
> *We are at 475 entries and counting....it's going to be a big show
> 
> Also, for the people that pre-registered for the first date (March 22nd), I will let you substitute your entry...but I need to know by next Wednesday (August 11th).  I need the original owner to contact me and let me know...
> ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Know one seems to know over here 

Send me the email for ghetto dreams where you sent the info thanks


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

These email addresses (all Ghetto Dreams) were sent the 8am confirmation emails:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I had even refunded Marc from Abilene as he wasn't able to make it, and I had spoke to a few of your members over the phone, one of which I sent a club list, too and even had a few substitutions...

This is who I have registered:
Carlos	Adame	Ghetto Dreams	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Salon	Candy Orange
David	Delagarza	Ghetto Dreams	1973	Chevy	Impala	Purpple
Trod	Dunn	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Cadillac	Escalade	White
Mucio	Eguia	Ghetto Dreams	1964	Chevy	Impala	Gray
Mucio	Eguia	Ghetto Dreams	1966	Chevy	Truck	Cowboy
Mucio	Eguia	Ghetto Dreams	1972	Chevy	Truck	Burgandy
Tony	Estrada	Ghetto Dreams	2007	GMC	Yukon	Black
Josh	Helbert	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Dodge	Magnum	Orange/Black
Josh	Helbert	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy	1500	Blue/Grey
Victor	Hernandez	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford	F-150	Black
Shawn	Johnson	Ghetto Dreams	1998	Ford	Expedition	Powder Blue
Daniel	Medrano	Ghetto Dreams	1985	Chevrolet	C10	Grey/orange
Tony	Moreno	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood	Black
Matthew	Pena	Ghetto Dreams	1983	Buick	Regal	Black
Freddy	Pena	Ghetto Dreams	1999	Lincoln	Towncar	Rootbeer Brown
Freddy	Pena	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Caddy	Fleetwood	Black
Andres	Ramirez	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme	Beige
Orlando	Reyes	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy	Blazer	Red
Joel	Segura	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford	Excursion	Black
Dan	Segura	Ghetto Dreams	2000	Ford	Expedition	Green
Fernando	Yazzie	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy	Silverado	Maroon


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## millionz (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats the price to check out the hop


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by millionz_@Aug 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18361587
> *Whats the price to check out the hop
> *


----------



## millionz (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2010, 11:31 AM~18361652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deal...cash or IOU :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THE RADIO STATION HAS SOLVED THE PROBLEM WITH THE WRISTBANDS, BUT YOU MUST CONTACT ME SO I CAN LET YOU KNOW THE DETAILS. THANKS FOR BEING UNDERSTANDING AND PLEASE NO ATTITUDE CAUSE THIS IS A GOOD SHOW AND THEY DID GO OUT OF THE WAY TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN. THANKS AND I WILL SEE EVERYBODY THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2010, 11:25 AM~18362042
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THE RADIO STATION HAS SOLVED THE PROBLEM WITH THE WRISTBANDS, BUT YOU MUST CONTACT ME SO I CAN LET YOU KNOW THE DETAILS.  THANKS FOR BEING UNDERSTANDING AND PLEASE NO ATTITUDE CAUSE THIS IS A GOOD SHOW AND THEY DID GO OUT OF THE WAY TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  THANKS AND I WILL SEE EVERYBODY THIS WEEKEND.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2010, 09:07 PM~18357716
> *TORRES EMPIRE SHOP IN ARLINGTON... DONT KNOW THE ADDRESS HOMIE... BUT YOU CAN GOOGLE IT!  :biggrin: STARTS AT 9PM I BELIEVE
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 20 2010, 10:25 AM~18362042
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THE RADIO STATION HAS SOLVED THE PROBLEM WITH THE WRISTBANDS, BUT YOU MUST CONTACT ME SO I CAN LET YOU KNOW THE DETAILS.  THANKS FOR BEING UNDERSTANDING AND PLEASE NO ATTITUDE CAUSE THIS IS A GOOD SHOW AND THEY DID GO OUT OF THE WAY TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  THANKS AND I WILL SEE EVERYBODY THIS WEEKEND.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TORRES EMPIRE SHOP
2000 SAMMONS DAVIS
ARLINGTON, TX


----------

